# Giant TCR ID help



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Best I could make out is that it's a TCR Elite given the frame design:
http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2003&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+Elite+1&Type=bike

And from there I'd assume it's an "Elite 2" based on the lower spec, but it's not on that site. Fairest price I'd come up with is probably $350-400. $500 would be fishing for a sucker.


----------



## Aggieman501 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cant find it anywhere on the Giant website archives. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Aggieman501 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks! This has been driving me nuts.


----------

